# school aquarium



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

Just wanted to share some picture of the school aquarium. These tanks would not have been possible if it wasn't for the member of bcaquaria that donated to them. Thanks Kathy (onefishtwofish), Pt1190 (Brenda and Shane), Adrian, and other various individuals that helped out. 

Thank you very much, the students really enjoy it.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

nice africans


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

wow, i never knew this even happened. This is definitely something the community here could get together to do more often.

Plus It would help brain wash younglings to our hobby from an early age where it would be easier to show them how to respectfully keep fish.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

whats the black striped one in the 1st pic?


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

black striped one is not an african he is a Tilapia Buttikoferi.


Yes this did happen...It all started with a biology 11 student's father donating a 110 gallon aquarium June 2009


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

lidder_b said:


> black striped one is not an african he is a Tilapia Buttikoferi.
> 
> Yes this did happen...It all started with a biology 11 student's father donating a 110 gallon aquarium June 2009


Buttikoferi actually originated in West Africa. So that's is also an african cichlid.

Nice setup! Just watch out for the aggression of that buttikoferi as they grow big and are aggressive killer.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Niced africans and nice tank


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

wow nice tilapia!


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank Bal, you have put alot of effort into this tank for your students to enjoy


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Good job buddy


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

more pictures at the school. This is a 33 gallon tank set up about 1 month ago. And so hopeful I can find some acei to add to this mix.


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

More of the 110 gallon tank


----------

